# Touring bike advice



## Homoerectus (Dec 6, 2005)

First off, I have been looking for a touring bicycle for about 5 months now. Mostly getting distracted by reading bike tour journals. heh

I posted a wanted add on Craigslist and have a couple bicycles to choose from as a result.

The first is a Surly Long Haul Trucker with a sugino xd crankset, deore rear derailleur, 12x32 cassette, dura ace bar end shifters, shimano levers, generic seatpost and stem, cane creek s8 headset, 36 spoke wheels and 700x35 randonneur tires. It's 3-4 months old, 200miles on it, for about $750US.

Also, a mid 80's Miyata 912 w/ shamino 600 components, for an undisclosed ammount.

And lastly, a 1980 Nishiki Olympic 12 with 27-inch alloy wheels, SunTour Vx derailleurs and shifters, brand-new vintage Pletscher luggage rack, for an undisclosed ammount.

Now, I'm leaning towards the LHT as I've read a lot of good reviews about it, and of the 3, it seems the most competent touring bike. I'm guessing it's a bit more expensive than the other two, but it's only a few months old, and a new Surly frame+fork is like $650 by themselves. It has also been brought to my attention that 27inch wheels are somewhat of a rarity these days, and that doesn't sound very kind to long touring trips.

Does anyone have any advice as to what I should do? I'm sorta new to the whole touring thing, but would like to do a number of trips within California, cross-country, and abroad.

I appreciate any advice!
Jon


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No contest*

You don't mention your budget, but that would be the ONLY reason not to get the Surly. The other bikes are 20-25 years old and nothing special when they were new. The reason to get one of them would be that they would only cost $100 or so, but they are real clunkers by today's standards.


----------



## Homoerectus (Dec 6, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> You don't mention your budget, but that would be the ONLY reason not to get the Surly. The other bikes are 20-25 years old and nothing special when they were new. The reason to get one of them would be that they would only cost $100 or so, but they are real clunkers by today's standards.


My budget is well, I don't really have a budget. I have more money than God.  But on a realistic scale, $1000. I know the older bikes will cost substantially less than the Surly, and the current Miyata 912 owner seems to be more interested in having someone riding the bike cross country than selling it or making money. That being said, I'm more interested in having a bike that won't let me down, so as I noted previously, I'm really leaning towards the Surly LHT too.

Also: The Surly is a 62cm, which seems to be on the "high" side for me... i'm just under 6'3". The current owner is just over 6'4" and says the bike is too small for him (reason for selling). Does this sound like it should work for me?

Thanks for the input Kerry!

Jon


----------



## martym (Feb 23, 2004)

*LHT is the only touring bike of the bunch*

If I remember my Miyata's, the 912 is more of a "racing bike" as is the Nishiki Olympic. My old Olympic had rear rack mounts and I don't think the 912 has them. The Miyata 1000 is an awesome touring bike and the Miyata 610-series is also a touring bike. Both have cantilever brakes.

I have not personally seen a LHT, but it looks like it is a purpose built touring bike. If it is within your budget go for the LHT.


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

Homoerectus said:


> The first is a Surly Long Haul Trucker with a sugino xd crankset, deore rear derailleur, 12x32 cassette, dura ace bar end shifters, shimano levers, generic seatpost and stem, cane creek s8 headset, 36 spoke wheels and 700x35 randonneur tires. It's 3-4 months old, 200miles on it, for about $750US.


That LHT sounds like a pretty good build, similar to how I am planning my LHT build. Do you know more about the wheels? IMO the wheels would be what determines if it is worth the $750 or not. Does it have fenders? If not I think that you would want add some. I think that the best thing you can do is make an appointment to test ride it. If it fits you well and is within your butget, it sounds like it is what you want in a bike.


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

Homoerectus said:


> Also: The Surly is a 62cm, which seems to be on the "high" side for me... i'm just under 6'3". The current owner is just over 6'4" and says the bike is too small for him (reason for selling). Does this sound like it should work for me?


What is your "cycling inseam"? I am planning to get a 62cm LHT. I am 6'4", but I have a relatively short inseam and long torso for my height. I would guess that the 62 will be okay for you, depending on your leg length. Many people recommend a higher "standover height" for a touring bike than they would for a "racer". As I mentioned in my other post, it would be worth your time to test ride it.

If you do buy it, I would love to hear your opinion of the LHT.


----------



## Homoerectus (Dec 6, 2005)

*wheels unknown, fenders yes*



wsexson said:


> That LHT sounds like a pretty good build, similar to how I am planning my LHT build. Do you know more about the wheels? IMO the wheels would be what determines if it is worth the $750 or not. Does it have fenders? If not I think that you would want add some. I think that the best thing you can do is make an appointment to test ride it. If it fits you well and is within your butget, it sounds like it is what you want in a bike.


I sent an email to the seller asking for a test ride earlier this evening. I'm not sure what the wheels are, and I'm not learned enough to know a good wheel set from a mediocre one. But with the miles so low on the new frame, I'm thinking it will be in somewhat mint condition. So for a full bike with componants, it's still less than if i was to buy a new frame and build it up. Plus, when I get to the point of doing heavily weighted touring, i'll probably have to take a good look at the wheels again anyway, but having a second set of standard around-town wheels wouldn't be a bad thing as I ride to work almost every day. It does have full fenders.

I'll try to keep this thread posted on what's going on, what decission I make, and how everything rides out in the end.

Thanks for all your input!
Jon


----------



## Homoerectus (Dec 6, 2005)

martym said:


> If I remember my Miyata's, the 912 is more of a "racing bike" as is the Nishiki Olympic. My old Olympic had rear rack mounts and I don't think the 912 has them. The Miyata 1000 is an awesome touring bike and the Miyata 610-series is also a touring bike. Both have cantilever brakes.
> 
> I have not personally seen a LHT, but it looks like it is a purpose built touring bike. If it is within your budget go for the LHT.


Agreed, the 912 and Nishiki Olympic do seem to be geared towards standard road racing, but some online sources have images of them set up as touring bikes. I'm still fishing on craigslist for other options, so hopefully some will show up.

Thanks!
jon


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

As has been said, the Surly is the only touring bike on the list. 

The 912 was Miyata's second from the top of the line road racing bike, and while they're really nice bikes, and not clunkers even by today's standards, it'd suck as a touring bike. If you want it buy it as a fast road riding bike. With a $1000 budget, you can get both, 

The Olympic isn't worth messing with. That was one of Nishiki's low-end bikes, with a cheap frame. Early ones were straight-gague cromoly main tubes with hi-ten stays and forks, later were all-cromoly, but still straight gague. 

Considering the ~$450 price of the LHT frameset, you probaby couldn't build one for $750, and the fact that they've only been out for a year puts a definite upper limit on the mileage. Unless you're buying it from Freddie Hoffmann!

Get the LHT, and if it fits and you've got the bread left over, snag the Miyata as well. Just don't pay more than $250 - $300 for the 912. $750 for the Surly seems fair, but you'd need to look at all the components to be sure.

--Shannon

--Shannon


----------



## Homoerectus (Dec 6, 2005)

wsexson said:


> What is your "cycling inseam"? I am planning to get a 62cm LHT. I am 6'4", but I have a relatively short inseam and long torso for my height. I would guess that the 62 will be okay for you, depending on your leg length. Many people recommend a higher "standover height" for a touring bike than they would for a "racer". As I mentioned in my other post, it would be worth your time to test ride it.
> 
> If you do buy it, I would love to hear your opinion of the LHT.


I finally bought the Surly LHT this past Sunday night... took it for a test drive a week ago. The seller was taking it on a 200km ride this past Saturday with 75 other riders from the Golden Gate heading north. After the ride, apparently mostly in the rain w. 9000ft total elevation climb, he trued the wheels and replaced them with umm... maybe 32-35mm tires.

Today I went to Cycle City in Alameda, CA and got a pair of WTB Momentum Pedals, and a Terry Cite Gel seat, so it is now rideable! So tonight I put the seat and pedals on it and took it up and down the street 5-6 times. At the moment, I love it. The Rivendell bars are noticibly wider than standard drop bars, but that's fine with me. The 62cm frame is almost too big for me, but the seat can be lowered another 2" and at the moment it's about even with the bars.

I'm very happy with it all. Now I just have to get out and train before the April ride to Santa Cruz, perhaps a ride from here, near SF, to Santa Barbra (333miles), then maybe even a long tour of Europe this summer. It's all happening so fast, I've just gotta get riding!

Thanks for all your input, I'll keep ya posted.

love,
jon


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

Congratulations on being the proud new owner of a fine touring bicycle! I would love to hear about your first long ride on your LHT.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Homoerectus said:


> The 62cm frame is almost too big for me


FIDDLESTIX!!! Yer just not used to riding a touring bike that actually fits you! Best be careful, or you might get used to being relaxed and comfortable on a bicycle!  

Let us know about your continuing insights on the Riv bars. I'm thinking of investing in a set of 46cm Noodles.



Homoerectus said:


> I'm very happy with it all. Now I just have to get out and train before the April ride to Santa Cruz, perhaps a ride from here, near SF, to Santa Barbra (333miles)


If you get as far South/East as Santa Clarita (East of Ventura), look me up. I'd be happy to feed you and give you a comfy couch to sleep on.

Yours,

Forbes


----------

